# Am I wrong or not?



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

While Ice fishing at Old state park sunday in a group of guys, approx 15. a couple of guys were talking back and forth with one another, and every other word out of there mouths was f *** this and f*** that, G** D*** this and that, While sitting close by were a couple guys with there kids. Come on guys we are supposed to be sportsman and set example for our kids. Just had to give my opinion. Im no saint but we do need to watch our mouths when fishing with our youth around us. Thanks Greg


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

You would be wrong if you did not say something to them. Does not hurt to ask people to whach what they say.Sometimes its hard for words to slip out but everyother is not. I catch myself talking that way all the time but respect others kids or not. Good point to be brought up in this forum.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Theres plenty of them out there, U just have to ignore it or ask then to watch their words comming out of there mouths.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Some people have no respect for othere...I am a swearer however when I am amoung the youth of our day ...or women...or mixed company ...I have taught myself to control my mouth...I use the F word from time to time but never when out...I don't like it being said in every sentence...and we have people who can't talk without F this and F that all the time..I would have asked them very politely watch what they were saying ..we have kids over there...Your are not wrong
CALLED RESPECT.....Jim.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Being someone who takes his kid(s) out fishing a lot, I have to shake my head sometimes. Now, don't get me wrong, I love to lace together expletives as much as the next guy, but make a concerted effort to control myself when kids are around. I've also had the conversation with him and my other kids about bad language. Just because they hear it, doesn't mean it's appropriate to speak it.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

OSP is a bar type atmosphere IMO. It's always pretty crowded and the fishing area itself isn't exactly HUGE. I usually don't hear that language at the other lakes when people get to spread out a bit.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I do have to admit though I did use hat language a lot this morning when I locked my keys in the car with it running for the second [email protected]


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I would have no problem whatsoever in going over & saying something to them. And too bad if they didnt like it either

Where were your "kahuna's" in doing so?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Your not wrong at all Greg IMO. Not only do we have be conscience about the young ones we have to respect the lake residents. Especially on a body of water like the Portage Lakes there is almost always homes within earshot of where we are fishing. Alot of times in these situations if you just give the perpetrators, with eye contact, a "woah" and a little hands down sign they will get the point. It's easy to forget where you are at and what you are saying when your having fun. Happens on our construction sites all the time.
Last summer I was at portage pre fishing a tourny with my partner and we were casting a shoreline in the evening in a small residential bay. I casted a buzzbait on a dock and about a 3lb'er shot about 2' out of the water after my lure missing it and knocking it straight up into the air. I immediately said out loud, too loud, to my partner "did you see that mother f!$%&r?" One half second after that came out of my mouth, as I'm standing on my trolling motor at the front of the boat like a loud mouthed statue, I see a fella and his wife, both look to be in their 70's, relaxing in a covered swing about 20' from the dock that the bass was on. I don't remember ever feeling like such a disrespectfull ass. I apoligized profusely and they held up their drinks and said "don't worry about it". But that didn't make it better.
People, including me, need to remember that sometimes while we are on a public lake we are very close to private residences and, somewhat, legally invadeing their privacy. We need to show respect. I know I don't ever let strangers get as close to my house as I get to others homes when I'm fishing.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

you know im a younger person and alot of my friends are the same type of people you said something to. and ill tell ya it might come out of my mouth alot at work and when its all adults but i find it embarrising to be around people when they talk like that around kids. everyone get fustrated and upset but some just dont care and have no class


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Greg, I agree with your position 100%. This problem isn't just confined to our fishing waters either. I have a 9-year old who thinks she would like to go to a Browns game with me sometime, but I would rather not subject her to the drunken, profanity-spewing idiots who seem to end up near my seats about one out of every 2-3 three games I go to. 

I guess when it does happen, though, it is a good opportunity to teach your kids how you DON'T want them to talk!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys did anyone make it to nimi today and what was the ice like. I am headed there in the am for some crappie and perch in a place that I killed them in the fall. I hope they will still be within 100 yards of where i fished in the fall. I anyone wants to go I be out on christman at 9:00 am


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Dont worry Icejohn plenty of big cahuna's here just wasnt up to an argument, these same guys were putting a few away, I can handle myself pretty well but not about 5 of them, next time I will call you and you can handle them.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

I have to admit I am POTTY MOUTH.... But around kids or other people I watch what I say


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

If I had been with you Greg you would have said something no doubt.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

greg3891 said:


> Dont worry Icejohn plenty of big cahuna's here just wasnt up to an argument, these same guys were putting a few away, I can handle myself pretty well but not about 5 of them, next time I will call you and you can handle them.


You didn't know how many it was going to take to kick your a$$ but you knew how many they were going to use! Depends on the situation whether I would have said anything. Some people don't care but think most just forget where they're at and if brought to their attention would tone it down.


----------



## Luvstofish (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm new to this website...and a female. How refreshing to see the responses for your post


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

greg, you are always wrong and you know this. when are we fighting? me and parma v. you and slider? bring it!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> greg, you are always wrong and you know this. when are we fighting? me and parma v. you and slider? bring it!


I got your back!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone that fishes with me knows im a potty mouth.. i like to have fun out on the ice.. but there are never kids around... i could tell peple of the perch didnt like my mouth.. he never said anything though..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

we will rain the pain down upon them!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

jb you can't get out of work long enough to meet us. greg's back is messed up too. Nice to see you on here though. we are going out Sat. can you join us??


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

"you know if we all had honor, we would not need any laws"


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

who is this Johnby guy Ive never heard of him, I do know for sure though that he doesnt know how to fish. HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Without getting into the right or wrong aspect of using the foul language around others I would suggest that if you do that while fishing in a place where others can hear or be affected by it, especially children , it earns a bad reputation for all of us as a group ( fisherman ). While that might not seem like its all that big of a deal ,..just try to get permission from a landowner to fish on their property or to park your vehicle somewhere , when they have had issues in the past with a bunch of fisherman that they might consider " no good foul mouthed ******** with no respect ". Informally , you may be considered an ambassador for the rights we have to fish, or hunt while you are out there even if it is on a small scale. Just something to think about.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

It must have been the same guys who fished Springfield a few days ago and left a large propane tank behind, now frozen solid in the ice. ......only loosers leave their trash for others to hear or pick up!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

rugz, that tank may be a marker, i know some are use out there and are anchored to the bottom. slider, may get some sundays off, not this one, but the next. gonna try and plan a trip to presque or squito...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey John, you do know that both Mosquito and Presque will unfortunately be out of your 10 minute driving range. There's a pond right down the road from your house, it's right by the tree farm. It has a blow-up alligater in it!


----------

